# Kiptopeake Cows III



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Kevin and Lee hit the shoal at the switch of the tide today and annihilated monster striper. Caught fish on every drift. Three times they were both hooked up with doubles. Nothing under 36 inches. Several over 40. Lee got a 46. It's still on.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

darn.. perdy work the gents.. 

is there shore access up that way? I haven't been up there yet. I plan to head south, but might have to reconsider that plan now. :fishing:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> darn.. perdy work the gents..
> 
> is there shore access up that way? I haven't been up there yet. I plan to head south, but might have to reconsider that plan now. :fishing:


They are fishing a couple of miles into th Bay. No access from shore that I am aware of.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

No beach access but you can fish from the "pier" at Kiptopeake State Park. Heard there can be big striper there in the lights. Also heard that there have been some monster cows on the ES Barrier Islands.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

we need to quit being lazy and go.... doesnt look like the fish are moving south too fast so may be a good deal.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Right on! Way to to hook up with dem striped thangs!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sweet*

Way to go. Congrats.


----------

